# Help with tx. of Fish Fungus (Saprolegnia)



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

My P tank seems to have been invaded by a very stubborn strain of Saprolegnia. I have already lost 2 to it. Its been about a week and a half now. Current treatment consists of aquarium salt, temperature of about 82F, and a powdered medicine with malachite green + antibiotic (sorry, i dont have the box infront of me and I forgot what its called). I dont have a test kit as of the moment so I cannot give further details on the water chemistry. But it seems that the fungus isnt abating. Seems the medicine I have been giving isnt doing its job. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I cannot afford to lose more fish. Thanks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Read over this if you have not already.......

http://hmsc.oregonstate.edu/classes/MB492/...saprolegnia.htm


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Malachite green is toxic to piranhas...that may be part of the problem. Try MarOxy and if needed, I believe you can mix it with Maracyn 1, Maracyn 2, or Maracyn plus, but can't find anything on it at the moment.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks for chiming in guys. I will be doing a 50% water change in the morning and run activated carbon in the filters to remove the medicine. Bioteach, I will try out those meds or whatever among those are available in my LFS.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Oxidizers such as Maroxy or Potassium Permanganate will do well however it is critical you treat as directed. If you try an oxidizer and you sense that you od'd the dosage by watching the fishes movements you can neutralize the affects of the oxidizer by dropping in a little hydrogen peroxide in the tank.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Doc. Im on my way to the LFS to grab some meds. Did the 50% water change this morning. Piraya is really in bad shape.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Update:

So I changed the water, put ammo lock and aquarium salt. also put in API stress coat. The piraya now looks better than it was the other day but still not eating. all the other pygos have a few lesions from the saprolegniasis, but are swimming quite well and appetite is normal. I fed them sparingly this morning and all but the piraya ate well.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Update:

Piraya is still alive. Lesions are healing up nicely. Sorry...no before or after pics. Camera is history. Other fish in tank has not shown any recent infections. Previous saprolegniasis had cleared on them. Piraya began eating 2 days ago - albeit sparingly. Really lost a lot of weight. Continuing to manage with 30% water changes, aquarium salt, and temperature at 82 F.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

what meds did u end up using that you think worked?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Melafix - if you consider that a medicine. I view Melafix more as a health supplement rather than a serious medicine. I decided not to use any after seeing that the fishes' condition seemed to worsen with the API Fungus Cure. I did the massive water change, temp up to 82 F, added aquarium salt, and Melafix.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Okay, so here are some photos of the fish which got hit with the saprolegniasis. Looks like everything has cleared going into its second straight week with no recurrence or signs of symptoms...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Beautiful fish man, glad things worked out for you.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks Doc. I thought the piraya was a goner. *whew*.


----------

